# Pf Golfing



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are a few shots. Nothing much.
Today was an "off day" for me. I wasn't really feeling it. I think it's evident in my shooting.
It lacks flavor.... Though, I did manage a new shot I picked up from a pro.






Thanks for lookin.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Couple really nice shots there Joe, impressive! I cant do that


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey, you nailed that behind the back shot!
musta been payin attention!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wow, you can really send a golf ball.*

*It is both entertaining and comical.*

*Great Shooting.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, B. I was way off today, feelin' foggy.

Jim, it took me two days to pull it off. The 1 out of 3 in the video is a lie. I just happened to only try it 3 times today and got one on film. I got 2 in a row yesterday.
That was a fluke.

That shot is hard, man!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm nothing if not comical, Darrell. Weak tosses were the order of the day. I got that last one, though!!


----------

